# C/D 70 MPG Gen 2 Diesel AT



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Squeezing 70 MPG from a Chevy Cruze Diesel | Feature | Car and Driver | Car and Driver Blog
> 
> Stumbled across this article today. Impressive feat for what the AT is actually rated on the highway. Also intelligently geared, it seems - the Aisin 9-speed used by Chrysler/Honda/Acura almost NEVER uses its 9th gear.
> 
> Part of me wonders if the MT would do even better?


The FCA/Honda/Acura/Land Rover/Everyone else 9-speed is actually a ZF unit, not Aisin.

In most FCA vehicles, it won't kick into 9th unless you're coasting down a hill on the freeway.

Anyway, that is absolutely insane.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> The FCA/Honda/Acura/Land Rover/Everyone else 9-speed is actually a ZF unit, not Aisin.
> 
> In most FCA vehicles, it won't kick into 9th unless you're coasting down a hill on the freeway.


Whoops. Yeah, that one!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Whoops. Yeah, that one!


Yes, it's a colossal piece of ****. The only thing it seems comfortable and well-tuned in is the Pacifica (and it was supposed to be decent in the V6 200s, as well). 

Sounds like the GM/Ford unit is lightyears better!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Favorite quote from the article:

"Diesel kicks ass"


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

I have a manual 2017 CTD, I wish that 6th gear were taller(?) - meaning lower RPMs at higher speeds, so that the RPM would be lower when at interstate speeds - assuming one is going with the flow of traffic in 65mph and 70mph areas. If I remember right, the display prompts me to shift into 6th around 45mph. I'd rather that 6th not be appropriate until on the interstate, where overdrive would come into play. Just my opinion.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

lbkNhubert said:


> I have a manual 2017 CTD, I wish that 6th gear were taller(?) - meaning lower RPMs at higher speeds, so that the RPM would be lower when at interstate speeds - assuming one is going with the flow of traffic in 65mph and 70mph areas. If I remember right, the display prompts me to shift into 6th around 45mph. I'd rather that 6th not be appropriate until on the interstate, where overdrive would come into play. Just my opinion.


6th gear in the manual is actually just barely taller than 9th gear in the 9T50 - 0.61 vs 0.62 (4th gear is technically - barely - an OD gear at 0.96, and 5th at 0.74). However, the final drive on the manual is a much shorter 3.65 to the auto's 3.17.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

S[FONT=&quot]ounds like what you're after is the Corvette's 7th gear - 75 MPH @ 1500 RPM! 
[/FONT]


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds like what you're after is the Corvette's 7th gear - 75 MPH @ 1500 RPM!


Now we're talkin! But it'll never happen even though the CTD has enough torque to do 75 mph at 1500 rpm.

I saw elsewhere that it may have to do with emissions? The need to hold higher rpms to maintain higher EGTs and lower NOX or something like that?


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds like what you're after is the Corvette's 7th gear - 75 MPH @ 1500 RPM!


Oh yes, that would be nice!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Pretty impressive 70mpg.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I was just watching this MPG-o-matic video where this guy averages over 60 mpg. I'm shocked it's getting essentially the same economy as my 296cc motorcycle that weighs 380 lbs. 

It's a long and boring video but here it is if anyone is interested.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_APLWG10gpc


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

I decided to give it a try, 32.9km ( roughly 20 miles ) of highway 400 cruise control set at 96 km/h (60 mph) keep in mind my car is a manual and it has less than 1000km on the odometer so it's not broken in. I got 3.4L/100km which is roughly (70mpg).


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Finally seeing the numbers I was hoping the gen 2 would get. My gen 1 has averaged 49.8 for 130,000 miles . I would be disappointed if the gen2 didn't beat that by a lot . I want to wait for the diesel terrain but now the new Cruze just got real tempting


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Reading the comments on the article it's obvious at least half the commenters missed the whole point of the exercise - to see just what the car could do in ideal conditions. 70 MPG is just ******* amazing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Reading the comments on the article it's obvious at least half the commenters missed the whole point of the exercise - to see just what the car could do in ideal conditions. 70 MPG is just ******* amazing.


Why would you expect the commentators on some sort of Internet article to leave something intelligent?

Ha, stupid Cruze, my Prius can do this at 38 mph in the left lane no problem! I have no idea why people are always flashing their lights and honking at me!

I am seriously impressed, though. Hypermiling my 1LT I topped 50 MPG a couple times for short stints, even high 40's for much longer trips, but 70 is just insane.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

And it honestly doesn't even sound like they were that ridiculous with it to do it. 

*Heavy breathing*


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I should be able to break all my mileage records with that but I really think the new diesel terrain and equinox with all wheel drive will get mileage very close to my gen1


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

powermax said:


> I decided to give it a try, 32.9km ( roughly 20 miles ) of highway 400 cruise control set at 96 km/h (60 mph) keep in mind my car is a manual and it has less than 1000km on the odometer so it's not broken in. I got 3.4L/100km which is roughly (70mpg).


My best 25-mile average is 72mpg. My best 50-mile average is 65mpg. I don't doubt that under ideal conditions these cars easily average 70mpg.

I think the only reason we don't see 75-80mpg is that it's very difficult to maintain "ideal conditions" for more than 10 or 20 miles.

I was going to be a satisfied customer if I got anything in the high 40s, so I'm very happy with my 56mpg average.

I'm also surprised that it isn't a bigger deal in the market that these cars are able to go so far on a gallon of fuel.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I'm also surprised that it isn't a bigger deal in the market that these cars are able to go so far on a gallon of fuel.


Once fuel prices start their rise back up, the interest in high MPG cars will definitely increase again.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Sperry said:


> I should be able to break all my mileage records with that but I really think the new diesel terrain and equinox with all wheel drive will get mileage very close to my gen1


No. 

Bigger vehicle, more rotating parts... I expect low 40s for highway


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

oldestof11 said:


> No.
> 
> Bigger vehicle, more rotating parts... I expect low 40s for highway


Low 40s on the highway would pretty much be double what we're seeing in our Traverse. Trying to talk my wife into a diesel Equinox. Would probably be a deal for us if it does anything in the upper 30s to low 40s.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sperry said:


> Finally seeing the numbers I was hoping the gen 2 would get. My gen 1 has averaged 49.8 for 130,000 miles . I would be disappointed if the gen2 didn't beat that by a lot . I want to wait for the diesel terrain but now the new Cruze just got real tempting


I like this post!!


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

I got 70 mpg on my 14 Cruze with emissions still intact this was with all emissions still intact and over 50 miles average on the DIC. The gen 2 cars should be even better at hyper mileing


----------



## szendrey13 (Jun 4, 2017)

I average about 62-65 on long trips, but I can only barely get about 30 normally because I only have a 3 mile drive to work, the car doesn't warm up enough for the auto stop to work and it never quite gets the numbers above 45 even on the freeway when I go in that short of a distance. But I also made it from Las Vegas to Carson city on $21 so I don't have any complaints about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

